# Seeking advice re: RN's with CPC



## ncwaddle@aol.com (Mar 16, 2012)

I am a registered nurse who will take the CPC exam in June.   I know how to market myself within the nursing profession but feel lost when I think about beginning the job search in the coding profession.  I know the first step is passing the exam.  Will my nursing background be of any advantage when it comes to obtaining my entry level experience?  Are there any areas within the coding profession that actively seek CPC's with a nursing background?  What can I do to prepare myself and be a more desireable job candidate?  Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 17, 2012)

I know in my central location. Most RN's who are certified tend be auditors or nurse reviewers. The few that I know personally work on the carrier side as nurse reviewers and I know of 2 who work in Compliance


----------



## scarrier@christianacare (Mar 19, 2012)

*Rn, cpc*

Unfortunately, when getting that first job, you will be on equal ground with your coding peers... once you get 2-3 years behind you, you will sail...
You need to do the time in the cube- and get rid of the "A"
Fortunately, you can come in at a higher pay rate, given your experience, and will catch on VERY quickly-
Timidness will not be there either-

It goes by quickly-

I recommend an internship... they may hire you after a couple of months-


----------



## lmbrents@windstream.net (Mar 19, 2012)

*R.N*

I'm also an R.N and will be taking my exam soon.  Would you like to e-mail privately....


----------



## kevbshields (Mar 19, 2012)

The payer side will probably give nurses a better start.  In the hospital side, you will not be recognized or qualified for coding and auditing is a bit out of reach for any beginner, in any setting.


----------



## ncwaddle@aol.com (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes I would.  My email is NCWaddle@aol.com


----------



## bridgettemartin (Mar 21, 2012)

I am in southern Indiana and I see postings for RN/CPC openings from insurance companies, attorneys, and worker's compensation companies looking for auditors.  My husband is an RN/Case Manager for a medical insurance company, and they are even getting their claims reviewers to become certified coders.  Your nursing background could best be utilized in those areas, but after you get the CPC designation, you may want to look into the CPC-P designation.  Good Luck!


----------



## ncwaddle@aol.com (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you all for the great information thus far.


----------

